# Neuer Spider-Man-Film: Iron Man wird auch dabei sein!



## MatthiasBrueckle (22. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Neuer Spider-Man-Film: Iron Man wird auch dabei sein!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Neuer Spider-Man-Film: Iron Man wird auch dabei sein!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (22. April 2016)

> da Spider-Man jahrelang wegen Verträgen nicht in den Filmen von Marvel auftauchen konnte.


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Warum konnte Spiderman in Marvel Filmen nicht auftauchen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Warum konnte Spiderman in Marvel Filmen nicht auftauchen?


Weil Spider-Man bis zuletzt noch unter Sony lief, und jetzt erst darf der Spinnenmann unter echter Marvel-Flagge mit dem Cap und Co. mitmischen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## lars9401 (23. April 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Warum konnte Spiderman in Marvel Filmen nicht auftauchen?



Naja, ist wohl eher schlecht ausgedrückt. Spiderman war schon immer Marvel. Er konnte nur bis jetzt nicht im MCU vorkommen, da die Rechte für ihn bei Sony liegen und nicht bei Disney.

BTW: Je nach dem, wann Homecoming spielt, spoilert ihr gerade Civil War. Weis ja nicht, ob sie sich an den Comic halten oder was eigenes machen.


----------

